# tankmate suggestions needed!



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

so i have been away from the site for a loong time...i am now down to just 1 55 gal tank and have 1 jack dempsey ...what could i look into getting for her as a tankmate that she wont eat. thanks


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Just a few quick ideas off the top of my head are Firemouth, Honduran Redpoint (nicer relative of convicts), Ports, Chocolate cichlid (although it will outgrow the 55 eventually), Green Terror, etc....just don't overcrowd.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i disagree with the don't overcrowd. overcrowd with proper filtration, or you will run into major aggression.

In my tank, which I don't recommend copying, I have a 10" Jardini Arowana, 10" Pike Cichlid, 2 8" Male JD's, 1 7" needlenose gar, 1 3" green terror, 1 3" jewel cichlid, 1 12" oscar, 2 10" leporinus. They all school together!


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

New World cichlids can't be overcrowded like African cichlids are recommended to be kept, their territorial needs aren't the same. By the same token, you don't normally keep 2 or 3 New World cichlids in that size tank without problems.
I've been keeping fish for over 30 years, been in the business of fish for 20 years, so I have quite a bit of learned knowledge....I offer it up for free, take it or leave it.
What might work for one person doesn't make it necessarily "advisable".


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

hence my signature  haha

i offer my advice, and it is what has worked for me. not trying to prove anyone wrong or anything


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks...yea im not going to overcrowd or anything...im just looking for 1 more fish so my jd can have some company...might look into either the hrp. green terror or the chocolate which when any of the fish get too big ill get another tank


----------

